# Can't stand it without the forum!



## helenduffy

Oh, it was torture today when the forums were down for maintenance!  When I can't nit-pick and kibbitz with my fellow word mavens it's like a day without sunshine!


----------



## Alxmrphi

I was just bored, I never realise how much I come to just read to occupy myself!


----------



## 1234plet

There were other days when the forums were down - and yeah, you're right, suddenly you really don't know to do! 
It's so sad when it happens. I maybe think that you get addicted to WordReference, haha.


----------



## maxiogee

1234plet said:


> There were other days when the forums were down - and yeah, you're right, suddenly you really don't know to do!


I found myself reduced to speaking to my wife!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Isn’t it like a black-out in your mind?


----------



## fenixpollo

You people are all addicts.  You need help.


----------



## 1234plet

Haha, no, we don't need help.  It's just a great way of spending time and helping at once.


----------



## lsp

fenixpollo said:


> You people are all addicts.  You need help.


I have drawn an arbitrary line for myself defining WR addiction as a 10 post a day habit (which, like any true addict, I anticipate conveniently moving as needed ). Then I'll be throwing stones from a glass house, too !


----------



## fenixpollo

lsp said:


> Then I'll be throwing stones from a glass house, too !


 I beg your pardon, but 11 posts per day is not an addiction.  I can quit any time!


----------



## lsp

fenixpollo said:


> I beg your pardon, but 11 posts per day is not an addiction.  I can quit any time!



  Here's the picture I get, maybe you've seen it: those people who stand in the entranceways of city office buildings in the middle of winter, shivering, blowing on frost-covered hands to warm up, grasping at upturned collars, smoking cigarettes and smugly swearing they can quit anytime, they enjoy smoking! Shivering, sniffling, stuttering and sputtering, "This is relaxing for me, not an addiction at all!"

Me, too, btw! Anytime...


----------

